# Puzzled here!



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

OK we have several pc devices.
2 hard wired pcs (lan cables) and 4 wifi devices (not counting our phones).
Suddenly the 2 lap tops and kindle on wifi can not see the internet. Even with a cord. 1 laptop was bought new at Christmas the other is 3 years old. 
The kindle tries sporadically but will not find and stay with it. 
The lap tops say local connection only.

However, and this is the puzzle, Big Bertha (My huge pc) also on wifi can connect just fine. 

So is this a router problem or an internet problem?
I am thinking router. Though one friend asked if perhaps the comet wiped out part of our wifi. (I did not laugh)


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Reboot the router, then see if everything will connect. If not, reset it to factory default settings, and try again. If that works, set it to your original SSID (wireless network name), security (if you use it), and password, and make sure it still works. If none of that works, see if you can borrow a router from someone to test.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks. Beloved is a pc tech and has done all that already. Which was what puzzled us, why 1 wi fi worked and the rest did not. 
As of this morning BB is no longer able to get online. 
A new router will be bought either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

MJsLady said:


> Beloved is a pc tech and has done all that already.


Oh.. well you could've mentioned that, just to save someone the trouble of suggesting things you've already done.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry about that, i am not up on all of it. i figured someone might have an odd happening that would help and forgot about all the stuff pc guys would have already thought of. 

One thing, when he reset the network, the laptops had access, it lasted less than an hour, the kindle also had access, for less than an hour then offline again.

I don't think it can be all 4 devices... I think it is just the modem or router


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Well we hooked up the new router.
It took awhile but the wi fi things all seem to be back online and working correctly now.
Beloved had another router in his room he is using as a connector for 2 of his wired pcs. It has wi fi capability and he thinks it might have interfered with the signal.

None of the wifi stuff connected until after he unplugged that one. 
Once everything was working he plugged it back in and so far so good.
Now I wonder if that thing just interfered and we spent $80 we did not need to spend!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

MJsLady said:


> Now I wonder if that thing just interfered and we spent $80 we did not need to spend!


Probably, yes you did. The second router is another thing you might've mentioned to start with, that would've got you a more useful answer.

What channels are the two routers on? They have to be separated by at least 5 channels to be sure they won't interfere with each other, like channels 1, 6, & 11. In practice you can usually go a little closer than that, but it's best not to unless there's a really good reason, like neighbors' routers that you have to avoid. If they have an "interference mitigation" setting, turn it on; and make sure they're at least 5 feet apart, even if they're on widely separated channels.

Better yet, if the wireless on the other router isn't being used anyway (which sounds like the case), just turn it off.

While we're on the subject of interference, if you have a 2.4ghz cordless phone, keep it at least on the other side of the room, or farther, until you're sure it's not interfering.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Had I known about it, I would have. I didn't know it was a wi fi router until last night.
Thanks. I do not intend to return this new router (things are running MUCH faster with it than the one we had which is at least 3 years old)but at least we can use the old one as a back up if needed.


----------

